# Slice=more height than draw



## JFL500 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just started getting into golf and spent the last two days at the range working on everything. 95 times out of 100 I slice it pretty hard. But for what ever reason, when I do hit it nice and straight it doesnt have near the height(maybe 1/2) of when I slice it. I beleive it would go solidly in the middle 200s if it went straight with that height but as it is, it's lucky to go low 200s when it goes straight. Any thoughts?


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I have a slice problem as well. I think I am over turning my body not real sure though. I just got a new set of clubs and haven't hit anything but foam balls so far. Your slice is coming from an open face at the point of contact and most likley you are coming from the outside to inside on your down swing. ask someone near you at the range to give you some constructive critisism and outsider opinion is sometimes helpful. Also check out youtube for anti slice instructions for a start. This game is a life long quest so be patient with yourself and enjoy just playing it. Most avarege golfer aren't much better. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site. i get a slice if I try to hit the ball to hard. The best way to try and fix your slice is to get lessons off a pro they'll fix you right up is might cost a little but the long term gains are well worth it.


----------



## JFL500 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I changed my grip and changed how I shift my weight and I hit 2 pretty damn nice shots! Deadly straight and a nice arc. When I do slice it now, its much less. :headbang:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats great to hear JFL500, I hope it continues to work for you. I'm hoping to get out to the range today for a little practice. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job.yes having the correct set up for a shot is one fof the most important factors on how your shot will go.


----------

